# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Семинар ЕС Бхакти Расаяна Сагара Махараджа "Обзор Бхагавад-гиты"

## Daniel Profit

Харе Кришна!
Может быть у кого-нибудь есть ТЕКСТОВЫЕ МАТЕРИАЛЫ по семинару 
ЕС Бхакти Расаяна Сагара Махараджа "Обзор Бхагавад-гиты". Видео у меня есть. Поделитесь, пожалуйста.

danielprofit92@yahoo.ca

----------

